# Best Antibiotic for Infection in a wound?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Mojo's mouth has that "infected" odor this morning. My large animal vet has a long lasting (7 day) antibiotic injection, I don't remember the name of it. 

Should I get this or would something else be better? I want to get him started on tx today. At home I have penicillan and LA200

If you recommend something I have at home can you let me know the dose and duration for a 75#'er? Thanks!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm all about LA200. You could actually give a dose orally, and then do the sq stuff.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That is great! so LA 200 is good for wound infections? How much to give orally? I know it is 1cc for his weight sub-q correct? Would I do 3 days? Orally the 1st and 2 more injections??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The 7 day antibiotic that your vet has is probably Draxxin. That works best for lung infections. I wouldn't use it for wounds. My personal choice for wounds is Penicillin but I'm sure the LA200 works fine too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Does he have a wound or does his mouth smell? It could be his cud as sometimes that can be a bit stinky.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Freedom Star-on Saturday he was running outside of the pasture and he jumped on an old dog house we had put to the side (because it was falling apart) and he got a nail through the bottom of his chin, it poked through to where the inner lip and gum lines meet :tears: 

I have been flushing the wound (inside the mouth and the bottom of the chin) 3x's a day and infusing w/triple anti-biotic cream. But with this being by his mouth I was scared he would get an infection

This morning when I flushed the wound I could def. smell the bad "meat" like smell. So my guess is he def. does have an infection going on. It must have just gotten bad enough to notice because last night I did not smell anything. I am pretty sure it is not cud--I know that can me a "gassy" type of an odor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... flushing it and putting antibiotic stuff in there 3x a day and still has infected....I recommend having a vet take a look... a piece of the nail or something may of remained in there.. and festered..... Also... is he up to date on his CD&T shot ...rusty nails may cause tetanus....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

After speaking to the vet I work for I have decided to treat w/the penicillan G, 3ml sub-q--2x's a day for 5 days. Flush the wound out 2x's a day w/chlorhexidine solution. 

I went home at lunch (Hubby was there to hold Mojo) and I gave him 1st injection of penicillan and I flushed the wound. When I flushed w/the curved tip syringe the vet. reccomended I use puss and bloody ooze came out. So I am glad I decided to get more aggressive w/his tx.

Toth--I will def. keep that in mind. I may have him looked at if it is not all resolved in a couple of days (by that I mean well on the road to recovery) he has no fever and eats/plays like normal. I think the wound was abcessing because it was so deep (and the nail was dirty)

I immediately thought about tetnus and I was going to get the anti-toxin but after doing research I decided against it because Mojo did have 2 CD/T injections this year--his 1st vaccine and the booster. Do you think that will be sufficient? I read if you give the anti-toxin it will remove the immunity he would have from his vaccines and then you have to re-give them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth--I will def. keep that in mind. I may have him looked at if it is not all resolved in a couple of days (by that I mean well on the road to recovery) he has no fever and eats/plays like normal. I think the wound was abcessing because it was so deep (and the nail was dirty)
> 
> I immediately thought about tetnus and I was going to get the anti-toxin but after doing research I decided against it because Mojo did have 2 CD/T injections this year--his 1st vaccine and the booster. Do you think that will be sufficient? I read if you give the anti-toxin it will remove the immunity he would have from his vaccines and then you have to re-give them?


 :thumbup:

Hope he improves quickly.... the wound sounds nasty...  
The CD&T shot... plus Booster ...sounds to be good....especially if ..it wasn't that long ago..... :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would do the LA 200 tetracycline is very good for skin wounds. I wouldn't do any orally as he doesn't need his rumen flora messed up over this.
Is the wound still open on both sides? If it is I would put orajel on the inside wound to take the edge off and then put hydrogen peroxide through it, inside ti outside, with a syring or eye dropper. You dilute 1/2 with water for mouth wounds and keep the foam swabbed so that he doesn't swallow very much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can also put an apron on him to keep him from peeing on his face. Just tie something around him that hangs down a little in front of his penis. When he tries to spray the apron will catch and divert most of it.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> You can also put an apron on him to keep him from peeing on his face. Just tie something around him that hangs down a little in front of his penis. When he tries to spray the apron will catch and divert most of it.


That is a good idea! I will have to consider this if this does not beginclear up quickly here in a day or two

I think part of my problem was the puncture wound closed at the end inside his mouth and he developed a large scab on the outside. Then the "infection" began to collect. I just gotta keep that scab off and the flush going in all the way.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor guy. Hope it continues to improve quickly. There is no harm in giving him another CD&T shot.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

The bad smell is gone today--it went away after I flushed the wound really good yesterday (after all the nasty stuff came out)

Still maintaining the penicillin till Saturday but I have a question--

I am flushing w/the chlorhexidine. I think some of the solution (I mix the chlorhex w/warm water) is going down his throat but alot of it comes back out and falls to the ground.

Is that chlorhex going to wipe out his rumen flora??? I can't help him swallowing some of it since the wound goes up into his mouth. I am giving pro-bios in his feed once a day--anything else I should/could do?


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

The Penicillin will mess up his rumen flora. Any time you inject antibiotics it will kill the rumen bacteria. Probiotics will help. I would not give LA200 orally unless a vet tells you to give it that way. I have never heard of giving any antibiotic orally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... any antibiotic is going to rob the good from the his gut....it is good to give Vit B complex or Thiamine.... to help with that..... Having that chlorhex go down his throat... isn't good but... there is really nothing else you can do there..... but injecting the VitB complex or Thiamine will help replenish him.... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks to everyone for all of your help. Mojo has sailed through this with all the great advice. I have been faithfully giving him 1 penicillin injections twice a day and flushing his wound twice a day as well. 

With the advice of my vet we decided to keep him on the penicillin injections for 7 days--so monday will (thankfully) be his last day!! :leap: 

I got this awesome collagen regeneration ointment called collasate. This stuff is AWESOME! It is about $25 for a little tube but man it has quickly helped his wound close up by regenerating healthy skin and what was a large gaping hole on his chin (after the infection set it) is now a tiny pencil tip hole. The tissue has regenerated pink and healthy and QUICK!!! Only took 2 days, I got it when I saw the wound was clean but getting larger/wider from the flushing. This ointment healed and knitted the skin right back together. If any of you would like to keep this on hand I highly recommend it--I wont ever be w/out it again incase of a wound. It is a prescription ointment but your veterinarian should be able to get it for you. 

I think the vet I work for will sell this over the counter so if anyone wanted to order it through our office PM me I can give you the phone number to our vet clinic--the clinic can get payment over the phone and we can send it!!

By keeping him on probiotic granules he has kept a healthy gut :greengrin: I know--cuz I smell and hear his stinky burps when I am flushing his chin :ROFL: He also has maintained his weight--he is 83lbs now!!


----------



## Ringersroost (Apr 24, 2014)

One of our young goats was attacked by something??? tore both ears up real bad, have cleaned them, purpled them and given a 3 day round of Pen G and B complex. He is still not eating well, but is still alive so that is something,. How long do I wait before starting another round of antibiotics? Can you recommend something better? His gums are real pale, could he have lost that much blood from the ear wounds to cause this? He was attacked while we were at work, not found for about 24 hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Antibiotics should be done for at least 5 days and I would go at least 7 days. I would also give a shot of Banamine and more B Complex. I would also give him Probios daily but give it about 4 hours after you give the antibiotic shot.


----------

